# Brake Fluid in MK4



## VeeDub_6 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm about to do a brake fluid flush and I would like to know which fluid is the best to use in my VR6 Jetta.
I know not to use ATE Super Blue, but ECSTuning has this Pentosin Racing fluid. Is that better than the other Pentosin Super DOT4? Or should I not use Pentosin at all?
Any recommendations or suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: Brake Fluid in MK4 (VeeDub_6)*

Depends. Will you be tracking this car, or just using it on the street (even if driven spiritedly)?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Brake Fluid in MK4 (VeeDub_6)*

Both will work, but its best to do a complete flush.
This site promotes ATE, I like ATE products and have also used Pentosin.
http://www.blauparts.com/vw/vw...shtml
Use the racing brake fluids and you'll have to flush the brakes at a minimum every 2 years. Its very hygroscopic, or use the regular brake fluids mentioned above and get at least another year.
Always smart to change fluids regularly.
You can't go wrong with either brand.
Another is Castrol LMA, very good choice for longer use.


----------



## VRdublove (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Brake Fluid in MK4 (VeeDub_6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub_6* »_
I know not to use ATE Super Blue, but ECSTuning has this Pentosin Racing fluid.
Thanks

What's wrong with the ATE super blue?


----------



## VeeDub_6 (Apr 10, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *IJM* »_Depends. Will you be tracking this car, or just using it on the street (even if driven spiritedly)?

No, the car will never see the track. It's my only car and I do sometimes drive it spiritedly when there's almost no cars on the road.


_Quote, originally posted by *VRdublove* »_
What's wrong with the ATE super blue?

I've just searched on installing stainless steel brake lines and brake flush and most threads say not to use ATE Super Blue because it's somehow bad and creates squeaks. But isn't Super Blue the same as ATE Gold brake fluid just different color. Yet everyone says go with ATE. So IDK.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: Brake Fluid in MK4 (VeeDub_6)*

If you're not planning on tracking the car, I personally recommend going with something like Valvoline Sypower. It's a DOT4 fluid that's readily available in most auto parts stores and costs somewhere around $5 per liter bottle. 

The issue VW and Audi guys have with ATE Super Blue is that the blue dye supposedly causes lubricity issues with the seals in the clutch master cylinder, causing squeaking and premature wear. VWs and Audis use the same fluid reservior for both the clutch and brake systems. ATE Typ200 is the same stuff without the blue dye and is a good substitute. A street-driven car doesn't really need ATE, but it won't hurt either.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Brake Fluid in MK4 (IJM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJM* »_If you're not planning on tracking the car, I personally recommend going with something like Valvoline Sypower. It's a DOT4 fluid that's readily available in most auto parts stores and costs somewhere around $5 per liter bottle. 

The issue VW and Audi guys have with ATE Super Blue is that the blue dye supposedly causes lubricity issues with the seals in the clutch master cylinder, causing squeaking and premature wear. VWs and Audis use the same fluid reservior for both the clutch and brake systems. ATE Typ200 is the same stuff without the blue dye and is a good substitute. A street-driven car doesn't really need ATE, but it won't hurt either. 

I AGREE, i've had brake rotors glowing, on 1 year old syn power, and havent had the pedal turn to mush. no need to order brake fluid online. in fact i bet you wouldnt notice a difference between any dot 4 fluid vs ATE type 200/super blue or any of the other race insprired type fluids, unless you seriously track the heck out of your car. just use dot 4, change at least once every 2 years. and dont worry everything will be fine!


----------

